# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  ये है, हाइपोथायरायडिज्म के लक्षण|

## Apurv Sharma

हाइपोथायरायडिज्म मनुष्य में होने वाले रोग की वह अवस्*था या रोग है जो की थायरायड ग्रंथि से थायरायड हॉर्मोन के अपर्याप्त उत्पादन के कारण होता है। हाइपोथायरायडिज्म आयोडीन की कमी  के परिणामस्वरूप भी हो सकता है, यह एक ऐसी स्थिति है जो लगभग महिलाओं को बच्चे के जन्म देने के बाद एक वर्ष के भीतर प्रभावित करती है। कभी-कभी हाइपोथायरायडिज्म आनुवंशिक भी होता है और कभी कभी यह गुणसूत्र पर अप्रभावी लक्षण के रूप में भी पाया जाता है|
 गले के निचले हिस्से में तितली के आकार की आपकी थायराइड ग्रंथि, उर्जा और पाचन की मुख्य ग्रंथि है। यह ग्रंथि एसे जीन्स का स्राव करती है जिससे कोशिकाएं अपना कार्य सुचारु रुप से करती हैं। हाइपोथायरायडिज्म, धीरे-धीर फैलने वाली बीमारियां हैं। लोग कई सालों से इनके लक्षणों से पीड़ित हैं लेकिन हमारी पारंपरिक चिकित्सा प्रणाली में इसका कोई इलाज नहीं है और जिससे इसे सही ढंग से ठीक किया जा सके|

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*हाइपोथायरायडिज्म के कुछ प्रारम्भिक लक्षण :-

*
थकान।सर्दी को सहन करने की क्षमता में कमी।डिप्रेशन या अवसाद।बालों का पतला और आसानी से टूटना।शरीर या चेहरे पर पीलापन।पसीना कम आना।त्*वचा का शुष्क और खुजली होना।वजन बढ़ना और प्यास अधिक लगाना।ब्रेडीकार्डिया।कब्ज।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*हाइपोथायरायडिज्म के कुछ और प्रारंभिक कारण :-

*
मांसपेशियों की कार्य क्षमता में कमी।मांसपेशियों में अकड़न और जोड़ों में दर्द।गले की रस वाहनियों का सुजन के कारण बढ़ना।अंगुलियों के नाखुन पतले और आसानी से टूटने वाले हो जाना।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*बाद में दिखाई देने वाले लक्षण :-*धीमी आवाज।हकलाहट या आवाज में गहराई या भारीपन।फूला हुआ चेहरा।भौहों के बालों का झड़ना।महिलाओं में असामान्य मासिक चक्र।शरीर के आधारभूत तापमान में कमी।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*देर से प्रकट होने वाले :-*खाने के बाद भी ग्लूकोज की कमीशरीर के प्रतिक्रियाओं का धीमा और सुस्त होना।किडनी के असामान्य कार्य।सीरम कोलेस्ट्रॉल के स्तर का बढ़ना।तीव्र मानसिकता।टेस्टोस्टेरोन के कम उत्पादन के कारण सेक्स में कमी।स्वाद और गंध को समझने में भूल या कमी।फूला हुआ चेहरा साथ में हाथ और पैर भी।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*सामान्य लक्षण :-*बालों का झड़ना।एनीमिया।निगलने में कठिनाई।सांस का छोटा होना।नींद अधिक आना।चिड़चिड़ापन और मूड अस्थिर रहना।त्वचा में पीलापन।याददाश्त कमजोर होना।भुलक्*कड़पन।ह्रदय दर का धीमा होना।

----------

